# Tell me something that you are completely certain about.



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I once heard it said that in the world nothing can be said to be certain except death and taxes.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to believe that absolutely nothing was certain. In fact, I hugely doubted the existence of reality/my existence.

... yeah, so that's no longer the case. I was a bit too ridiculously skeptical for my present tastes lol.

All I can be certain of is that there is a reality which we all share in common. We have different interpretations of its contents and contours, but it does exist.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I am certainly certain that nothing I think is certain can certainly be certain.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I wanted to add that I do think most of my certainty stems from past experience. Mostly from past successes.

However, I was 100% certain of my incredible love for my daughter from the moment I met her. And that in no way was based upon any previous experience.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I would say that I am quite certain about mathematics and formal logic, but everything else is varying levels of belief.
It is all subject to change. :happy:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I am certain that 1.) everything is impermanent, 2.) that which we refer to as "self" does not have the kind of referent we think it does and 3.) life as we know it is intrinsically frustrating, primarily due to our mortality. None of these points can be refuted without interjecting baseless metaphysics.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I am certain that I can make my life whatever I want to...I am also certain that this world is not what it seems and that if anyone tries to figure it out, they'll be wrong...I'm also certain that despite that, I'm gonna keep on looking for all the information I can to try and figure out what the meaning of life, in general, is...I already know my life's meaning is though


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> 3.) life as we know it is intrinsically frustrating, primarily due to our mortality.


Wouldn't you say that makes it something precious? 'We will never be here again' Says Brad Pitt in Troy. Haven't you known moments of pure, distilled contentedness or joy?

Immortality would strike me as something frustratingly dull and dissetling after a time I can only guess.




EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> None of these points can be refuted without interjecting baseless metaphysics.


This is only going to inspire people to dispute your claims...:laughing:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> 2.) that which we refer to as "self" does not have the kind of referent we think it does


I'm curious, what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Liminality said:


> Wouldn't you say that makes it something precious? 'We will never be here again' Says Brad Pitt in Troy. Haven't you known moments of pure, distilled contentedness or joy?


Absolutely. 



> Immortality would strike me as something frustratingly dull and dissetling after a time I can only guess.


Agreed.



> This is only going to inspire people to dispute your claims...:laughing:


They can try...


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I'm curious, what exactly do you mean by that?


Human beings are composite entities that function under the principles of emergence. What we'd like is some sort of governor, but we are more closely represented as an autonomous collective. Rather than an army with a general at the top, we are more like a flock of birds. Being a composite being that -_thinks- _it is otherwise leads to distress. 

I should also note that one of the amazing abilities of our species is the ability to symbolically represent things. This is fine and dandy until the symbolic representor tries to represent itself. Just as a finger can't touch itself or an eye see itself, the thinker cannot think itself. It does manage to generate some paltry rendition of itself and then -_pretends_- that it has found itself when it fact there is no "self" to be found.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

What do you mean there is no self to be found?
I agree with that first paragraph and I think I agree with the idea of the second, but what exactly do you mean by 'there is no self to be found'?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Queen of Leaves said:


> What do you mean there is no self to be found?
> I agree with that first paragraph and I think I agree with the idea of the second, but what exactly do you mean by 'there is no self to be found'?


I mean "self" in the sense of what we would like there to be; some absolute, clearly defined, autonomous, independent, understandable entity. Sure, we all know what we mean when we use the word "I" and we are clearly culpable for our actions, but what does it really suggest? What is the referent of this term? Is it my body, my mind, my "soul," or some other -_thing_-? I contend that it is none of the above. I would further contend that whatever it is does not easily nestle into pre-existing categories of logic or language. The aforementinoed distress ariese when we _pretend _that we can do so. 

Jung differentiates between the "Self" (with a big "S") and "self" (with a small "s"). The Self is the mysterious entity that we are that seems to escape capture while the self is a representation of what we think we are, more closely related to the ego. Distress arises when we mistake the self for the Self.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a fallibilist. I cannot be certain about anything - not even myself. I'm not 100% certain that I'm human - just so long as there is that trillion-to-one possibility that I was implanted into my mother's womb by an alien.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Even in every alternate reality, Nickleback still sucks.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm not certain about anything, but I'll keep fighting till I do.


I'm certain you misspelled "Nickelback."


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

> Immortality would strike me as something frustratingly dull and dissetling after a time I can only guess.


True immortality in the same physical form I'm in presently would be horrific. To outlive the human race, the life of the Earth, the Sun, to be caught wondering aimlessly through an oxygen-less void unable to breath, eat, interact, even die for eternity is the stuff of maddening nightmares (for me anyway).


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Lapsistiai said:


> True immortality in the same physical form I'm in presently would be horrific. To outlive the human race, the life of the Earth, the Sun, to be caught wondering aimlessly through an oxygen-less void unable to breath, eat, interact, even die for eternity is the stuff of maddening nightmares (for me anyway).



"Schleiermacher has a dislike for the traditional view of immortality and does not shy away from saying so. “I cannot conceal that the way in which most people take [immortality] and their longing after it is completely irreligious, exactly contrary to the spirit of religion.” [Schleiermacher: 53] Recapping his belief in mediating the infinite, he says to “be one with the infinite in the midst of the finite and to be eternal in a moment, that is the immortality of religion.” [Schleiermacher: 54]"


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

One thing I am certain about is my imagination.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

UncertainSomething said:


> One thing I am certain about is my imagination.


How can you be certain that you aren't just imagining it? :wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I'm certain about everything. It's horrible.

Whether I'm right is a completely different matter. *


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

The only thing of which I'm certain is that I'm not certain of anything.

Except this.

And that.

And that and that.

So I guess I'm actually certain of many things, and therefore nothing, and therefore something....


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

I am alive. I'm pretty sure of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm certain I'm typing right now. Though after it's posted it would be "I'm certain I typed this".


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm pretty sure that i'm a girl last time i checked.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm certain that other people know of this forum.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm certain that many people enjoy the heck out of this forum including me! :happy:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I am certain that there will never be a mutual agreement on this thread.

I am certain that there will be more posts to follow in this thread.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm certain I'm Se dominant :crazy:

(See? made one of yours come true :wink


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm completely certain that each and every time I check my subscribed box and see this thread I say to myself,

"Tell me something that about which you are completely certain."


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm certain that at one point this thread will degenerate into a completely meaningless flame war between theists and atheists like 99.999999% of all threads on PC.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm certain that if I don't turn off the computer now, I'll be late for work.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

perennialurker said:


> I'm certain that at one point this thread will degenerate into a completely meaningless flame war between theists and atheists like 99.999999% of all threads on PC.


Probably.

[]


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I am certain of, and take comfort in, the fact that change is [ironically] the only constant, reliable thing in life.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

I am completely certain about this quote from Saint Thomas Aquanias
"Lex malla, lex nulla"
A bad law is no law.
I am also 99% certain that Jefferson Davis was a saint and Abraham Lincoln was a tyrant (based on information gathered at this time)
(we could go on and on about the above so please do not challenege me on that for we would never reach a consenus)
Also death and taxes are certain.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm certain that it is Thursday in some time zones, and Wednesday in others.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Is certain some people here are only here to troll
(no, not me!)


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

That life is lovely


you just have to wait to pass through the velvet silk of the other world first to truly grasp it


----------



## xxstrange1xx (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm strange....and I like it:wink:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> I'm certain that at one point this thread will degenerate into a completely meaningless flame war between theists and atheists like 99.999999% of all threads on PC.


Yep - and equipped with cowards who passive aggressively thank posts where someone says something shitty to their rival, to boot!

Shit gets old.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm certain that I'm done with this year's gift shopping/making. Thank Zod.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I am absolutely certain that I will look like Cher at 66. I don't look that good now, but at 66 I _know_ I will bust a move. That's right. It will be cock roaches, Cher, and me after the nuclear explosion. :happy:


----------



## One Dreamboat (Oct 9, 2009)

I am completely certain that love, hate, genius and perceived insanity have very thin lines...and that there lies a purpose to fall in love with your greatest enemy, who may just be yourself, if you ever met such an entity. Love what was once despised?

I am completely certain that the consciousness and the soul return to the homes in which they came, after this life...as in every life through the sphere of infinity.


----------



## Ikrash (Dec 19, 2010)

I am certain that i am meant for great things .


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> It will be cock roaches, Cher, and me after the nuclear explosion. :happy:


And Bear Grylls, who will then eat one of the cockroaches for protein and offer you the other.

I am certain that I have stalker tendencies am generally interested in attractive males people.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> 1+1=2 :wink:




But I always learned 

1+ 1 = window

Oh wow, that was lame...........


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am certain that I have the strength and determination to handle any crisis life throws my way. Outside of my unflinching trust in myself and my ability to withstand adversity (these two are absolutely certain), there are uncertainties, and they don't faze me. As far as my belief system goes, in light of new and highly convincing evidence, I am willing to re-evaluate my thoughts and make requisite changes, if I see so fit. 

I am also certain that I am a fabulous cook and a big foodie for life.roud::laughing: *bombarded with requests for all kinds of food* 

This is a good question, and the thread was interesting read.

*Edit:* When I think more, I am also certain of 'anatman' (no-self) and 'anitya' (impermanence). It's very liberating. I am certain of death and the absence of an after-life. It inspires me to live fully, to love and fight bravely while I am here.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

I am certain that this post will not show up on the forum unless I hit the 'Post quick Reply' button.

I am certain that I am sitting down (unless I'm a brain in a vat).

I am also certain that I just said 'discombobulate'.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I know that life understood is life lived.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

^I know of this to be incorrect...


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> I know that life understood is life lived.


Why do you think that?


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

darksoul said:


> Why do you think that?


 @darksoul

I'd rephrase as "The unexamined life is not worth living."


----------



## BloodiedDenizen (Dec 8, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> I am certain that I have the strength and determination to handle any crisis life throws my way. Outside of my unflinching trust in myself and my ability to withstand adversity (these two are absolutely certain), there are uncertainties, and they don't faze me.


It is impossible to ever be certain of something about yourself, especially something as presumptuous as that.

Also, what's up with all the math answers? The only reason they are right is by definition. If someone changed 1 to mean what we now call 2, 1+1 will not equal 2, but 4. Maybe everyone in the entire world is decieved.

Unlikely, of course. Highly so. But I am not completely sure of it. 

I love cogito ergo sum :crazy:


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm certain that my work is better than 85%+ of the people that work in my medium on etsy.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

BloodiedDenizen said:


> It is impossible to ever be certain of something about yourself, especially something as presumptuous as that.


I am not uncertain about myself. You do not know me and where I am coming from, and you may think it's presumptuous, but it holds true for me and I stand by my words. What is presumptuous about knowing that you can withstand adversity? when you have several times over. I am confident, and I trust myself completely. Perhaps, you can't relate to that level of self-assuredness but it doesn't mean it's impossible for an individual to be certain of their strength and resilience.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

I am certain I dream in color, and with black and white set 'apart' within the dream of color, ex. black and white photo on the wall or a painting with a white character outlined in black.

I'm uncertain if all colors just come from black and white or vice-versa.
Which doesn't matter much either way, because our senses are just thoughts, nothing solid out here.


----------



## BloodiedDenizen (Dec 8, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> I am not uncertain about myself. You do not know me and where I am coming from, and you may think it's presumptuous, but it holds true for me and I stand by my words. What is presumptuous about knowing that you can withstand adversity? when you have several times over. I am confident, and I trust myself completely. Perhaps, you can't relate to that level of self-assuredness but it doesn't mean it's impossible for an individual to be certain of their strength and resilience.


Knowing you can withstand adversity is different from thinking you can handle anything to come your way. Not only does this lower defenses while you are in a state of complete confidence, it also, in general, reduces the thirst to grow. After all, you can handle anything, right? Also, you can't _know_ you can handle everything unless you have seen the future. I have come up against a lot of adversity. None of these trials have broken me, only made me stronger. But I am under no delusion that there is no trial that could possibly break me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

BloodiedDenizen said:


> Knowing you can withstand adversity is different from thinking you can handle anything to come your way. Not only does this lower defenses while you are in a state of complete confidence, it also, in general, reduces the thirst to grow. After all, you can handle anything, right? Also, you can't _know_ you can handle everything unless you have seen the future. I have come up against a lot of adversity. None of these trials have broken me, only made me stronger. But I am under no delusion that there is no trial that could possibly break me.


You are assuming I function in a manner similar to you as far as many things go, including the thirst for growth. My confidence in my ability to deal with any crisis that could come my way does not mean there is no further room for growth and development as an individual. I am not saying that I have reached the pinnacle of personal development. There are many areas in which I need to improve further, and I constantly work towards this. How do you conclude that my thirst to grow has been reduced because I am confident in my ability to deal with any kind of adversity?

Why should anyone not be confident that they can handle anything that comes their way? If you are the kind of person who wants to fight and push through difficult circumstances without losing hope and giving up, no matter what adversity/problem/trial life throws your way, you will continue to persist. What other option are you giving yourself? Throwing your hands up in the air and saying I can't handle this? This is not how I operate. 

I believe in courage and the strength of the human spirit. There are many people who stood strong in the face of most daunting challenges and circumstances, and there is no reason why I will not be able to do the same in order to survive and continue with my life, seeing as I have done this many times and dealt with more than my fair share of death, abuse, destruction and deprivation. It may be a delusion to you, the thought that you could withstand whatever life throws your way. That it is a delusion, doesn't make sense to me. As far as I am concerned, it is a reality. I will work to continue to make this a reality every time I am faced with a crisis. I am confident of my success in this endeavour. Anything less is defeatist. By the way, I haven't said that I have remained unaffected by circumstances. They do take their toll on a person, but resilience is key. I have dealt with PTSD, but does it mean I have lost confidence in my ability to handle other crises? Absolutely not. Does it even mean that I was "broken"? No. I was deeply affected, but it only strengthened my resolve to fight on. One recovers and moves ahead. I don't wallow in misery. I am not going to allow anything to break me irreversibly. You are only as "broken" as you allow yourself to be, and only for as long as you choose to remain broken. I trust my strength, and nothing will change that.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I am certain there is always more to what I'm seeing.

I am certain I need love, no matter how much I improve my life of solitude.

I am certain I will always hunger for more, and rarely know how to get it.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Nachos are not objectively tasty!


----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

love is the answer
the best answer is the one you already knew


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

we all gonna die someday ... I'm not being pessimistic it's the only thing you can rely on in life


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

I am certain that I am way in over my head with the books I am attempeting to read.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

It's impossible to be certain that we "can never be certain about anything", which nullifies the premise as well as the thesis.


----------



## nooooo (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm certain that i exist, because i have to exist to doubt my own existance


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything I know or affect to understand is the heritage of millions of lives from the past. In other words, nothing I know has inherent value. In the event I have a truly original thought, I can break this informational samsara and actually contribute to human development.


----------



## MellyW (Jan 24, 2011)

I highly suspect that the OP highly favor's the author "Robert Anton Wilson."

Hail Eris, our lady of discord.


----------



## MellyW (Jan 24, 2011)

I can say, with a fair amount of certainty, that I will die at some point in the future, or past, and when I do, my body will decompose, returning to the same star debris that it has always been--the same material that forms our entire universe.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Well,I am certain I will make mistakes in the future friendships I create. But other than that,I don't really know.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I am certain that no one can be certain of anything.

Wait... but that doesn't make... damn.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

......1+1=2


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have a contact high.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

To everyone who says you can never be certain about anything and you say that is what you are certain about.
What you mean to say that it is impossbile to establish something that will accepted absolutely and in the entire form you inteneded it to be interpreted that will transfer into other people. You can be certain about anything you want to be however once what you deem as certain comes into contact with other humans your certainty is twisted to conform with the certanties of others.
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

the only thing i am certain of is 'I'


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

'I' am manifest yet a component part of numerous biological processes. I fervently seek to be my own - mentally, spiritually, and physically - but sadly discover again and again that to be individual _now _is the consequence of replacing another in my genetic timeline. I am certain in my uncertainty.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I am certain that is 'uncertainty trend' is a consciously widespread illusion meant to control people.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I opperate with two different mindsets? 
one is "for practicality's sake" which is yes there are things I am certain of, plenty of things 
and the other is "realistically/philosophically speaking" no, we can't really be certain of anything - but I'm not sure how much that really matters. I mean, we can all sit around wondering if everything we see and hear is a figment of our immaginations, but we still duck when someone throws something at our heads. Whether or not we can truely be certain that the world is the way we think it is, isn't necesarily that relevant. It's interesting, but taking skepticism to infinity is pretty much a waste of time. If from your experiences you are reasonably certain, (aside from the idea that nothing is totally certain), then it makes sense to just opperate as if it is certain untill you come across good evidence to the contrary. I think it's good to be willing to admit you could be wrong on things, but I also think it is good to act and believe something with certainty.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm as certain that I will die sooner or later as the universe is expanding


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

I am certain.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Bote said:


> I am certain that is 'uncertainty trend' is a consciously widespread illusion meant to control people.


 Possibly, but what are _you_ certain of?
Reminds me of something silly I read last week...


> Convinced that reality has no inherent nature, which he might hope to identify as the truth about things, he devotes himself to being true to his own nature. It is as though he decides that since it makes no sense to try to be true to the facts, he must therefore try instead to be true to himself.
> Harry Frankfurt, On Bullshit


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm certain that nothing is real.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

I think therefore I am confused. No wait, it doesn't go like that! Or does it? One thing I am certain of is that I'm not making any sense!... Or am I? Wait; I am.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I am certain that someday I will die.

I am certain that I will have to pay taxes to the IRS.

I am certain that I have to crap, brb.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Uncertainty

Fallibility


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I am certain that I'm not perfect.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

I am certain that if I write my thoughts on this forum, somebody will be influenced by what I write.


----------



## butterflykiss (Mar 6, 2011)

I am certain that some people argue just because they like to hear themselves talk. Nothing to really say and no matter what you can prove or try to prove they will try to prove the exact opposite.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

We think we are at an apex of civilization, but we have only just begun the journey.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

I just took a huge dump. How am I certain? I can still smell it outside the bathroom.



vellocent said:


> We think we are at an apex of civilization,


What a retarded notion. Don't know who we is.


----------



## Kaetastrophe (Mar 7, 2011)

I am certain that I learn something new every day.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

God exists.



butterflykiss said:


> I am certain that some people argue just because they like to hear themselves talk. Nothing to really say and no matter what you can prove or try to prove they will try to prove the exact opposite.


Someone met an ENTP today.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

that failing everything else, basic math generally works out, so decisions should be based on things which can comply with it whenever possible.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am certain about what I am feeling.


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

I am alive. 

Although, even that is debatable. 

Let's believe Descartes


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

snail said:


> I am certain about what I am feeling.


Are you certain that your feelings belong only to you?


----------



## hmm (Mar 28, 2010)

hmmm..
I'm certain of uncertainty(ies). Or is that 'I'm certain that there are uncertainties'? ...I don't know?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Love hurts.

Death and taxes.

Politicians lie.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

purplevelvetmask said:


> Are you certain that your feelings belong only to you?


I can't make any assumptions about ownership, but I know they exist. :laughing:


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

snail said:


> I can't make any assumptions about ownership, but I know they exist. :laughing:


Shall I infer that you feel them intensely then? Hmmm.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am certain that I am of the Animalia kingdom, of the Chordata phylum, of the Mammalia class, of the Primate order, of the Hominidae family, of the **** genus, of the H.Sapiens species and of the H.S.Sapiens species.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

purplevelvetmask said:


> Shall I infer that you feel them intensely then? Hmmm.


Usually. Why, do you want to borrow them? :happy:


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

the presence of nothingness.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm ISTJ :wink:


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

We're all gonna die.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Impermanence is the only constant.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Can anyone ever be certain of anything? Or do they just strongly believe something because of the evidence that they have gathered up to that point?
> 
> If a person is clever enough, can they plant seeds of doubt in a person who otherwise believes they are completely certain?
> 
> ...


 Interesting question. Aside from the behavior of the macro world adhering to the laws of physics, I am not sure I have any die-hard rigid beliefs. 

I believe that everyone is doing the best they can with the resources available to them. This is a supportive belief, which I choose to apply across the board so I can access understanding and compassion.

I believe certain people, if they make certain choices, will no longer be worth my time. I won't hate them but I won't purposefully be in their company either. 

I believe all my beliefs are open to revision with new data.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i am certain that i dont know everything,


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

snail said:


> Usually. Why, do you want to borrow them? :happy:


No, I am finding it a big enough challenge filtering my own.

Thx anyway, Snaily!


----------

